# Electric Violin Recommendation for new adult player



## carted2

I am looking for a decent electric 5 string violin. I am an adult beginner (late 30's) but I have played trumpet and piano for 20+ years. I have a good background in music theory and I know how to read music. 

I want to learn to play violin so that I can play with our praise band at church. I currently play the piano and keyboard with them and have always wanted to learn violin. The main style we play is contemporary Christian (Casting Crowns, I Am They and the Getty's are some of the music we have played). I will be finding an teacher as soon as I purchase my violin. Since I will probably never play in an orchestral setting I would like an electric violin. I will most likely always be playing where I would need to be amplified. 

So here is my question. I have been looking at the Yamaha YEV-105, the Bridge Lyra or the Realist Acoustic-Electric (all of which are 5 strings).

I have two kids so I like the idea of having the electric only so I can practice at night and not worry about waking the wife and kids. I really like the look (and comparative price) of the Yamaha and all of them sound pretty good from the reviews I've watched.

Is there one of those that y'all would recommend over the others? Any advice that you have for adult beginners would be appreciated as well!

Thank you everyone!


----------

